# Nice year so far



## Chad1




----------



## Jermanda411

Yes was optimistic this year but season going pretty well and yellows haven't even really started yet just a few so far but have picked over 300 already. A lot of nice Grey's today.


----------



## danmando87

Where about you located


----------



## Hoon

I'm in southern ohio, only found couple hundred so far. Last year same spots I got way more. Wondering if the seasons gonna keep goin, but it seems to be goin out already.


----------



## Already Gone

Nice year?!? Perhaps our perspectives vary.
On April 27th of last year, we were picking a mix of yellows and grays 300 miles north of you.
I started looking in the Lusk Creek Wilderness(not far from Bloody Williamson) this past Friday.The forest floor was plenty wet. Soil temps in the woods ranged from 52 to 62 degrees. I scanned the base of hundreds of tulip poplars, sycamores, cottonwoods, and a few cedar groves(tick heaven). The elms in that area are few and far between these days. I busted my ass for two five hour afternoon hunts. Goose egg.

I decided to check out a spot near Vandalia heading homeward on Sunday - four hours of brambles my dawg is still cussing me for. Plenty damp. Soil temps in the woods from 49 to 56. I found more dead elms. Still no morels. Nada.

The yellow tide is either right on the cusp or will be very light this spring(more of a trickle) for you downstaters.
These repeated cold nights after warm ups are something to ponder.

If i am going to get my ass kicked by Mother C. Nature, it will be done closer to home the rest of the season. In all likelihood, my next report will be from north of I-80. Did i pump enough sunshine?
It was good to get the pup off leash in the woods. He had a great time.


----------



## Chad1

We have found about 200 so far. Those are just some I put on here. Went yesterday and found 60 nice blondes.


----------



## Chad1

We have 14 acres we look on. Walk right out the back door into morel mushroom land.....lol.


----------



## Already Gone

Again, a matter of perspective. Good on you. Hose 'em!
I helped a good friend move to Kentucky, the dawg had a great time, and i got away from politics(but not baseball) for a few days. I had not been to that spot in Pope County for 20-plus years. Those hills got a bunch steeper since i was a hard-chargin' forty year old turkey hunter.
I did not get to pick the timing on this. More importantly, i did not have a whole week for a window like we used to do. Might shoulda stayed...

Might be the first time i was early for anything in my life.


----------



## Frantikchaos

Going to head west of Chicago today. will let you know if i find anything. Off to SW Wisconsin this weekend. The rains this week will help nicely.


----------



## Already Gone

Frantikchaos said:


> Going to head west of Chicago today. will let you know if i find anything. The rains this week will help nicely.


It's drier than a popcorn fart from the Fox Valley to Rockford.


----------



## Frantikchaos

Already Gone said:


> It's drier than a popcorn fart from the Fox Valley to Rockford.


"DON"T STOP.......BELIEVING!!!!"


----------



## Chad1

I think it's going to be a late season.


----------



## Already Gone

Frantikchaos said:


> "DON"T STOP.......BELIEVING!!!!"


 Journey sucked before 2005.
If this forecast holds, the weekend could be good - if the soil isn't already too warm. Today it's hotter than hookers in Houston eatin' habaneros from Hell. Whatever is gonna happen will be fast. Seems like the fest in Ottawa may thread that needle.


----------



## Chad1

I'm going this afternoon, I agree, I hope the soul isn't too warm now. A good soaking rain this week would definitely help the situation.


----------



## Frantikchaos

Already Gone said:


> Journey sucked before 2005.
> If this forecast holds, the weekend could be good - if the soil isn't already too warm. Today it's hotter than hookers in Houston eatin' habaneros from Hell. Whatever is gonna happen will be fast. Seems like the fest in Ottawa may thread that needle.



"Today it's hotter than hookers in Houston eatin' habaneros from Hell."

-I'm wet now


----------



## ckorte

From Madison county today. Hope the rain isn’t to late everything is getting dry.


----------



## Pup

Found about 150 this past Saturday. Mostly greys with a few yellows sprinkled in. Really odd year so far and about 2 weeks late in the areas I hunt. Good luck all. Hoping to head out again this weekend. Yellows should be popping.


----------

